# DW Review- Glossit Compounds



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Posted on behalf of Hufty :thumb:
Hufty's Official DW Gloss It Review

So recently I was lucky enough to be selected to complete an official review of a range of Gloss It compounding products. First up thanks to Mark (Raceglazer) from www.Morethanpolish.com for supplying the products for review.

Gloss It are an American outfit who like many started as detailers and over time have ended up developing their own products, presumably as they could never find the perfect product. Check out their website for more detail http://www.gloss-it.net/index2.html .

Rich Light, the CEO of Gloss It certainly believes in his evolution range of products as he makes the following bold statement;

"Gloss-It stands behind our products and we offer a 100% money back guarantee! If you are not completely satisfied give us a call, we may be able to help you with your process, technique or direct you to a product that may work better for your needs. If you are still not satisfied send back the unused portion for refund of your purchase price, no questions asked!"

The Product:

So I was kindly sent not just one but four products to test, they arrived quickly after I had supplied my contact details well packaged. All were a 4oz sample bottle made from high quality polycarbon with attractive and clear labelling. Three of the four contained similar coloured off white liquid with the fourth a lilac coloured liquid.



Each bottle has clear instructions on the rear of how to use the product and the expected results, for translation purposes the instructions say place a dime size amount of product, about the size of 5p piece.

The bottles and products on the website are slightly different than those supplied it would appear there has been some rebranding to match products to newly available colour co-ordinated pads and levels of sanding.

1. Gloss It one step machine gloss

What Rich says;
Gloss-It EVO One Step Polish 2500 offers the latest in paint polish technology and is a part of our revolutionary color matched EVO Paint Correction and Polishing System. This Ultra light cut polish will effectively remove moderate swirl-marks, micro marring and towel marks. One Step also offer protection with our gloss-it LSP technology

EVO One Step Polish 2500 is the perfect finishing polish after heavy cutting with EVO Cut Plus Polish 1000 or EVO Cut Polish 1500.

What Hufty says;
A very liquid consistent product of a beige / off white colour, smells well like a polish not unpleasant but definitely no juicy fruit here. Obviously the AIO in the range.

2. Gloss It Evolution cut

What Rich says:
Gloss-It EVO Cut Polish 1500 offers the latest in paint polish technology and is a part of our revolutionary color matched EVO Paint Correction and Polishing System. This polish is our moderate cut and second most aggressive polish.

It will easily remove 1500 grit sand scratches, car wash scratches, towel marks and light swirls caused from hi-speed buffing. 
This polish contains no fillers or silicone emulsion and is body shop safe.

What Hufty says:
Pretty similar to the 1step product except slightly thicker in consistence, again no really smell other than chemically. This is the least aggressive product in the range. 

3. Gloss It Extreme cut

What Rich says;
Gloss-It EVO Cut Plus Polish 1000 offers the latest in paint polish technology and is a part of our revolutionary color matched EVO Paint Correction and Polishing System. This is our heavy cut and most aggressive polish.

It will easily remove 1000-1500 sand scratches and is perfect for the new scratch-resistant harder ceramic clear coats as well as conventional clear coats, single-stage paint and OEM paint finishes. This polish contains no fillers or silicone emulsion and is body shop safe

What Hufty says:
Not surprisingly very similar in colour and consistency to the other two products however feels more gritty when rubbed between fingers. This is the most aggressive product in the line.

2. Gloss It Evolution cut

What Rich says:
Gloss-It EVO Cut Polish 1500 offers the latest in paint polish technology and is a part of our revolutionary color matched EVO Paint Correction and Polishing System. This polish is our moderate cut and second most aggressive polish.

It will easily remove 1500 grit sand scratches, car wash scratches, towel marks and light swirls caused from hi-speed buffing. 
This polish contains no fillers or silicone emulsion and is body shop safe.

What Hufty says:
Pretty similar to the 1step product except slightly thicker in consistence, again no really smell other than chemically. This is the least aggressive product in the range.

3. Gloss It Extreme cut

What Rich says;
Gloss-It EVO Cut Plus Polish 1000 offers the latest in paint polish technology and is a part of our revolutionary color matched EVO Paint Correction and Polishing System. This is our heavy cut and most aggressive polish.

It will easily remove 1000-1500 sand scratches and is perfect for the new scratch-resistant harder ceramic clear coats as well as conventional clear coats, single-stage paint and OEM paint finishes. This polish contains no fillers or silicone emulsion and is body shop safe

What Hufty says:
Not surprisingly very similar in colour and consistency to the other two products however feels more gritty when rubbed between fingers. This is the most aggressive product in the line.

4. Gloss Finish

What Rich says:

Light Cut Polish 
• Removes Swirl Marks, Micro Marring & Pig Tails 
• Advanced Paint Correction Polish Technology System

Gloss-It EVO Cut Finish Polish 2000 offers the latest in paint polish technology and is a part of our revolutionary color matched EVO Paint Correction and Polishing System. This light cut polish will effectively remove heavy swirl-marks, micro marring and residual pig tails ().

EVO Cut Finish Polish 2000 is the perfect finishing polish after heavy cutting with EVO Cut Plus Polish 1000 or EVO Cut Polish 1500

What Hufty says:
Yeah at last something a different colour a pale lilac highly chemical smelling liquid a bit like magic markers. This is of course the finishing element of the system and is designed to be the LSP.

The Method:

So the victim was selected as my newly acquired project car Bluebottle the beetle a 13 year old Royal Marine Blue 1.8T specimen, having had 6 owners he is in need of some serious tlc.

It would appear previous owners have washed BBB using a porcupine wash mitt and polished him with razorwire. A couple of shots before, see what I mean

Weapon of choice a CYC daspro6 with a selection of pads Lake country orange closed foam, Chemical guys white and green hexlogic pads.

Now given the challenge of the paint I think you can all guess where this going to end up but for purposes of review I tested all products.

One step machine polish

Done on the top section of the drivers door, given the liquid nature of these products you need to prime well and watch out for splatter. So 4 pea size dots applied to orange pad and dabbed on the door then spread on speed 3, moving upto speed 5. I worked the product for around 4 mins and would probably have gone on a little longer, you can see the product as it breaksdown.

As you might expect the cut was not nearly hard enough to deliver the required results on my poor paint.

Evolution Cut

Given the challenge of my paint this was never going to come close to correction on its own, you can see in the photo on the rear quarter compared to the heavier cuts on the door. But as a finishing or refining polish I can see this would be useful in bringing out machine marks or fine swirls depending on the harshness of your paint.

Gloss Finish

As with the evolution cut this product will have its uses and when you consider the value for money a worthwhile product to have in your arsenal.

50/50 shot showing differences

Price:

More than Polish are the sole UK distributors for Gloss It and the full range is available from them http://morethanpolish.com/gloss-it.asp and the good news is there is a 25% off sale on all Gloss It products.

Bottle sizes come in 4oz sample and 8oz and 16oz bottles, you can also obtain US gallon bottles. Prices vary depending on product and size and not all options are available for each product but as example;
Extreme Cut 8oz is currently reduced from £22.95 to £12.99 and 4oz Gloss finish reduced from £11.50 to £8.00.

So overall pretty good value at those prices I would say

Would I use it again?:

Yes absolutely

Conclusion:

So overall a competent range of compounds which remind me of other US style products where they like to produce a range of compounds increasing in severity of cut. I would absolutely use these again but as with anything they have a certain window, Bluebottles paint came up great after a few sets of extreme but would need to ask myself is there something else that could have got me there quicker? Probably, but if you are looking at minor correction and swirling I think these products are equal to the job and at sale prices excellent value for money.

DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test*


----------

